
U.S. Entitled to Edward Snowden’s Proceeds from His New Memoir, Judge Says - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/18/us/politics/snowden-book-lawsuit.html
======
ASimulatedKyle
Fuck 'em. I just pirated it here: [http://audiobookbay.nl/audio-
books/permanent-record-edward-s...](http://audiobookbay.nl/audio-
books/permanent-record-edward-snowden/)

And donated $10 to his defense fund here:
[https://edwardsnowden.com/donate/](https://edwardsnowden.com/donate/)

